# Bildgröße verändern



## HeinerPyt (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

vieleicht weiß hier jemand rat. Ich habe ein Bild, das auf eine bestimmte, vorgegeben Größe (z.B. 500 x 300 Pixel) geändert werden soll. Mit dem Menüpunkt Bildgröße kann ich das bewerkstelligen. Nun mein Problem. Wenn ich Proportione beibehalten auswähle, kann ichnur eine der beiden Größen ändern. Wenn ich die Proportionen nicht beibehalte, verzerrt es das Bild.

Was tun


mfg
Heiner


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Juni 2005)

Ist ja logisch. Das einzige, was du machen kannst, ist mit Hilfe des Freistellwerkzeugs Teile deines Ausgangbildes abzuschneiden. Gib oben in den Werkzeugoptionen die Werte für Höhe und Breite ein und zieh das Rechteck da auf, wo du es brauchst.

 EDIT zur Verdeutlichung: Proportionen beibehalten heisst ja, dass das Verhältniss von Höhe und Breite des Bildes beibehalten wird. Deshalb wird der Wert der Höhe automatisch berechnet, wenn du den Breitenwert änderst und umgekehrt. Beispiel: Du hast ein Bild im Verhältniss 4:3 mit einer Breite von 400 Pixeln. Die Höhe ist dann logischerweise 300 Pixel. Willst du jetzt mit gleichen Proportionen auf eine Breite von 200 Pixeln verkleinern, dann muss die Höhe 150 Pixel sein. Da geht gar kein Weg dran vorbei, es sei denn du verzerrst das Bild oder beschneidest es.


----------



## SGE_victim (25. Juni 2005)

Es geht auch so:

Zuerst über Bildgrösse einen Wert (am besten den grösseren) auf das gewünschte Format anpassen.

Und beim rechtsklick auf den fensterbalken hast du ja ausser "Bildgösse" noch die Option "Arbeitsfläche".

Dort kannst du ganz einfach BEIDE (Höhe und Breite) Einstellungen verändern so wie du es brauchst. Natürlich ist dann dein Bild entweder Oben und Unten oder Rechts und Links mit der jeweiligen Hintergrundfarbe gefüllt, bzw. das Bild füllt nicht das komplette Fenster aus wenn das Format nicht gleich ist (und deshalb machen wir den Zirkus ja).

Also einfach Strg+T (frei transformieren) und mit gedrückter "shift" Taste (wichtig!) das Bild so gross machen, dass keine leeren Bereiche mehr da sind.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen!

grüße,


-victim


----------

